# New cable



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

I know this topic has probably been beaten to death but just wanted to get opinions on a new cable for my k-7500.
Right now I'm using the original 100' 3/4 that came with and I have a bad kink at about 75'.
Looking to hopefully be able to use all the cutter heads I have. 

Thanks for any advice.

My typical rod outs are 6" clay mains within 100'


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm a big Spartan cable guy. They last longer and perform better. I recently switched to .55 magnum and so far I really like it. Their 3/4 inner core cable is great as well. I have one that's going on 4 years old and it's still in great shape. And yes, it gets plenty of use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

11/16" Gorlitz you can get 135' in the k7500

And they have so many options.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> I'm a big Spartan cable guy. They last longer and perform better. I recently switched to .55 magnum and so far I really like it. Their 3/4 inner core cable is great as well. I have one that's going on 4 years old and it's still in great shape. And yes, it gets plenty of use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you running a Spartan 300? I thought you had a new 2001 which I was always under the impression that it only runs the .66 double wound cable along with the 3/4" cable. I might be wrong since it has been many years since I ever used the magnum cable.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

We run multiple machines between a couple of trucks. I'm currently using my new 2001 with .55 and a DM150 with 1/2, 13/32,& 5/16 on my service truck. My guy has a 300 with 5/8, K7500 with 3/4, DM138 with 5/16, and a DM150 with 1/2 and 13/32. My 2001 replaced a DM175 on my truck. I was running the DM175 with a 5/8 drum and a 3/4 drum. All my cables are Spartan except for a few eel cables for the handguns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm sorry I see the discrepancy. I meant to say that I'm running .66. I'm not running .55 at all. Sorry for the brain fart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Cool, how is the .55 in the 2001? Oh and how is the 2001 doing?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ahh all is cool. We all have them brain farts once in a while.

I thought I missed something, I do know the 2001 has the same disturber arm as the 300 and figured since it is wrapping up the cable tighter than a 1065, it may have been capable to run the .55


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Cool, how is the .55 in the 2001? Oh and how is the 2001 doing?




I'm not running .55, only .66. I must've had a brain fart when I repeatedly typed .55. Good catch Ron. I'm loving the 2001 and the magnum cable. 

I've got to run out now. My third night in a row with an emergency call. I'm getting tired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Ahh all is cool. We all have them brain farts once in a while.
> 
> I thought I missed something, I do know the 2001 has the same disturber arm as the 300 and figured since it is wrapping up the cable tighter than a 1065, it may have been capable to run the .55




Ok I'm back from the emergency. Spartan says no but I'd be willing to bet that the 2001 can run .55 or 5/8. I used to run 100' of 5/8 in my k7500 with no issues. I do wish the 2001 had a distributor arm like the 1065. The cable in a 1065 feeds in and out much more smoothly than the 2001. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> Ok I'm back from the emergency. Spartan says no but I'd be willing to bet that the 2001 can run .55 or 5/8. I used to run 100' of 5/8 in my k7500 with no issues. I do wish the 2001 had a distributor arm like the 1065. The cable in a 1065 feeds in and out much more smoothly than the 2001.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The distributer arm on the 2001 was the first thing I noticed and knew it would make it harder for the cable to run in and out of the drum.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> The distributer arm on the 2001 was the first thing I noticed and knew it would make it harder for the cable to run in and out of the drum.




Like you said, it's just like a 300. I'm hoping once it breaks in a bit that it'll become easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethro1981 (Oct 31, 2016)

drain pro or sewer ratz either of you guys have an opinion on the rigid k-750...im about to retire my electric eel model r ,laugh if u must but i actually load my machine to a small hatchback car so the depth of the k-750 w/autofeed is what will make it compatible w/ car


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sethro1981 said:


> drain pro or sewer ratz either of you guys have an opinion on the rigid k-750...im about to retire my electric eel model r ,laugh if u must but i actually load my machine to a small hatchback car so the depth of the k-750 w/autofeed is what will make it compatible w/ car




No laughing here. I started out of the back of a small pick up truck. Sewer Ratz would be better informed on the K750 than I. I've never used one and he has. I will say that FWIW, if you're a professional then the K750 should do fine by you. I know a lot of guys use them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

